
Show HN: Responsive Magic - Design to Code that works. - mion
https://www.responsivemagic.com?ref=hn
======
mion
Hey everyone, my team and I are working on this product that transforms Figma
designs into HTML and CSS code automatically called "Responsive Magic":
[https://www.responsivemagic.com/?ref=hn](https://www.responsivemagic.com/?ref=hn)

We're using a novel algorithm and lots of AI to achieve better results than
similar tools.

We have just put a public Beta version online that you can try in a few
seconds. It's a work in progress but you can get awesome results depending on
your case.

Please give it a try and LMK if you have any feedback! Thanks!

------
pedrosiau
Very cool!! Got some good results. Curious to see how it evolves

------
masid_pedro
Trying to translate some of designs I have, it looks promising!

